# Does your German Shepherd have allergies?



## Chicagocanine

It seems like allergies are pretty common in German Shepherds so I am curious how many dogs here have allergies. I split the poll up into types just for the heck of it. You can pick more than one if you have a dog with more than one type of allergies (or multiple dogs.) If you want to elaborate please post a reply!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

no allergies here, THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## onyx'girl

Out of my 3 GSD's one has environmental allergies, Onyx. She was tested thru Heska lab to be highly sensitive to dust mites. 
I was giving her injections, but didn't see any results, though I know it can take a couple years to see the benefits. I haven't given her shots all summer, but will probably order more serum before the end of the month.

This time of year, for the first time all three are scratching(humidity....dry air/doesn't matter) It has waned a bit this past week~ very dry out/clear sky.
I feed raw, and was wondering if it may be from the tripe or something. They get a variety of protein, but tripe is almost daily.


----------



## Emoore

Nope, but my husband and I do.


----------



## BlackGSD

Nope. I have had several GSDs over the past 33 years and NONE have had allergies.


----------



## Samba

I have had three with allergies. They were all of WGSLs. I know of allergies in many lines, but that is how my experience has played out in GSD ownership.


----------



## LukasGSD

Lukas has seasonal allergies. Jaxon hasn't had any pop up so far, thank goodness. One is too many, the poor guy.


----------



## Holmeshx2

I said no however Jinx had a reaction to some stitches. The externa ones were fine but the dissolvable ones they put inside she had a reaction to so not really sure what that would be considered.


----------



## weber1b

Max has terrible allergies. He is on a shot program that has 20 allergens involved. He has food allergies bad enough that certain foods will make his hair fall out. He is allergic to all the common grasses in our area, and the poor guy just loves to go out and lay in the grass. He is allergic to Maple trees among others, and we have 5 big Maples in our yard. He even has a borderline allergy to human hair and dander (how's that for a twist). He seems to have the worst seasonal allergies to the fall so right now is itching more than usual. To top it off he has chronic seborhea so we have to bathe him weekly or he justs gets greasy and smells.

But he is a fun dog and we love him.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I have a white shepherd who has a chicken allergy and I think grains but I never took the time to figure out which ones I just keep her on a grain free diet or completely raw so it doesn't matter to find out which one.
My American/ working cross male has seasonal allergies only in the state of kansas. It goes away if I visit back home in Illinois.

My two West German Showlines have no allergies.
And my boyfriend's Czech working line has none as well.


----------



## saraja87

Does flea allergy dermatitis count? Milou is crazy, chew-all-the-fur-off-her-butt, allergic to fleas.


----------



## sbaczkow

*dry house in winter*

Our shepherd had real issues when the house was dry in the winter. Shots for his allergies dind't help. The only thing we found that worked was Atopica recommended by an excellent vet.


----------



## carmspack

No , not a one, ever .
Carmen


----------



## JackB.

I wouldn't necessarily call it an allergy, but Jack can't have anything with corn in it, otherwise we get major poo issues! I would call it an intolerance for corn.


----------



## Valerae

Our Wrigley starting licking obsessivley at her paws in August. They turned pink and raw. Poor pup. She also burries her face in her bed and in the grass. Doc said it was allergies and she's on Benadryl now. She's 2 and we got her in May so she hasn't seen a whole year yet in NY. I'm at the point where about once a week I'll take her off the Benadryl to see if she's still itchy and she still is so I've kept her on it. I'm hoping after the first freeze she'll have some relief.

On the other hand, we just got a couple of kitties and I think one of them may be allergic to the dog. Oy.


----------



## King&Skylar

King has food allergies- honestly haven't figured out what exactly it is, but he's on canidae and does awesome on it. 

Skylar & Kayden don't have any allergies.


----------



## Cheerful1

I don't know if Joey has allergies or not. He's been biting at his butt, scratching the side of his head, biting at his paws.

If it's something that Benadryl will help, how much do I give him? He weighs 75 pounds.


----------



## NancyJ

I had one dog allergic to chicken. But have one dog allergic to fleas (not listed)


----------



## mjbgsd

Cody is allergic to everything and anything..


----------



## SammieGSD

I don't know that I would call it an allergy but Sammie can't have any kind of chew with any kind of preservatives...we have a huge mess if she does.....so we were getting her the natural chicken jerky but not anymore because of everything going on there and now we just get her real bones.


----------



## spidermilk

I think Dax might have slight allergies, but I'm not sure what he is allergic to- he licks his paws often- the fur is reddish. I have tried washing them every day (as instructed by the vet) for several months but it did not help.

I have tried different foods (buffalo, beef, or lamb instead of chicken), but that did not seem to help... I am feeding grain free, but there are plenty of other things he could be allergic to in the food.

I think his allergy is most likely environmental.


----------



## Anja1Blue

No allergies with our current dogs - both are raw fed. Blue, who passed away some years ago, had a LOT of allergies. In retrospect I wish I had started him on raw (just didn't know anything about it at the time) because I think it would have helped him immensely.
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## meldleistikow

I have had four GSDs and the current one is the only one that has had allergies. Hers are seasonal. She is mainly on Chloraphinaramine (not sure if I spelled that right), but has been on stronger prescriptions once when she about scratched the side of her face off. She is mostly American lines, with a little German show lines.


----------



## Freestep

None of my purebred GSDs have had allergies, but my first dog, a GSD mix, did have them and would chew herself raw at times.

For those of you whose dogs do have allergies, were they backyard-bred dogs, rescues, or well-bred dogs? Allergies are really common in dogs, so much so that I'd bet they sometimes crop up even in well-bred dogs. I bet they crop up more often in poorly-bred dogs. I'd say about a third of my grooming clients do have allergies, regardless of breed.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

spidermilk said:


> I think Dax might have slight allergies, but I'm not sure what he is allergic to- he licks his paws often- the fur is reddish. I have tried washing them every day (as instructed by the vet) for several months but it did not help.
> 
> I have tried different foods (buffalo, beef, or lamb instead of chicken), but that did not seem to help... I am feeding grain free, but there are plenty of other things he could be allergic to in the food.
> 
> I think his allergy is most likely environmental.



Sounds like my Kaiser. He's constantly licking his paws and scratching several times a day. I have changed his food and it helps a little but still continues to have dry skin. The vet is not sure what's the issue yet but were guessing it is environmental as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark has food allergies and I suspect environmental allergies as well.

Chicken is his enemy and he will get a bald spot on the top of his nose/muzzle and redness in his ears.

I also suspect he has seasonal allergies because in the spring and fall he gets goopy eyes and his eyes are brimmed in red. Vet agrees although we have not tested for this - only the chicken allergy was tested.

Stark's allergies did not present themselves until he was about 2 years old. His dam does not have food allergies but HER dam did. 

Zefra at this point has NO allergies.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Freestep said:


> None of my purebred GSDs have had allergies, but my first dog, a GSD mix, did have them and would chew herself raw at times.
> 
> For those of you whose dogs do have allergies, were they backyard-bred dogs, rescues, or well-bred dogs? Allergies are really common in dogs, so much so that I'd bet they sometimes crop up even in well-bred dogs. I bet they crop up more often in poorly-bred dogs. I'd say about a third of my grooming clients do have allergies, regardless of breed.


Our late Blue couldn't have been better bred. He was 100% WG showline, long stock coat, impeccable (though bottlenecked) pedigree. Respected and experienced breeder. Yet he still had awful environmental allergies, which led to ear infections and (especially when the heating came on in the house in the fall) manic scratching. It was a lifelong battle to keep him comfortable. One example at least to show that you can't blame the BYB's for everything.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

My two have no allergies. Thank Goodness!


----------



## JanaeUlva

Nope, thankfully no allergies. This is my third GSD and none had allergies.


----------



## Nikhil

I don't know that from what type of disease(allergy), my dog Clinton is suffering. The symptoms he is showing from last 3-4 days are -
1. Hardening of skin around the joints in front legs
2. Redness between paws(all four legs) & joints of back legs.
3. Conjunctivitis(searched the name on internet)

The vet had given him medicine but no their is no progress in his condition.
The only +ve sign at the moment is that he is taking his food properly & his digestive system is also good.
Tomorrow, I am going to take him to another vet.
Hopping, he will get well soon.

One more thing I would like to tell here is that it is not the first time that he is suffering from this disease. It had been for around 4-5 months that he is suffering from these symptoms.

I had taken him to 3 different vets in last four months. Every time, the vet gave him some shots & sprays. When everything seems to be all right & it appears that he had recovered from the disease, the symptoms appears again. This had happened at least 4 times(that,s why I changed 3 vets).

I am really not understanding what type of disease it is??

Looking forward for some help !!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

No allergies so far.

Zeus was fed raw from 9 months on, he developed allergy when he was 5 or 6 yrs old. We put him on venison diet for a few months and his allergy went away on it's own.


----------



## Pooka14

Grain allergy which was causing his seizures. Changed his diet and seizuers gone!!


----------



## phgsd

Madina is allergic to almost everything. She does ok on turkey only (raw) but still sheds constantly. Pork, beef, chicken, etc she's all allergic to and sheds hair in clumps. 

Djenga is allergic to venison. She started having some allergy issues, so we did an elimination diet, starting with feeding only venison. Her allergies blew up - she had severe ear infections and was losing hair on her legs, chest, and ears. Once she was off the venison she cleared right up. 

My others have not had any allergy issues.


----------



## Salem

Salem doesn't have any of the seasonal or food allergies, but I did find out this summer that he is allergic to bee stings. That was a nightmare!


----------



## Lovemy2GSD

*Any help on Airborne & Seasonal Allergies for my GSD*

We have a 4 year old GSD that has horrible food and airborne/seasonal allergies. We have worked closely with our Vet...and all of us are at a loss. Kassie has food allergies (list is too long to type), so her diet is steamed rice and chicken/turkey & carrots. We have tried shoots, steroids (bad reaction & not good for her) benadryl & zyrtec, etc in which her sensitive stomach can not handle for more than 2 days (resulting in diarrhea for a week(s)) Its a vicious cycle with no end. She scratches her nose and eyes until all the fur is gone and bleeding!! We bath her bi-weekly to keep the airborne pollen on her coat down (with hypoallergenic shampoo & conditioner) in which this helps for a day. Wipe her eyes & face with a fresh rag, several times a day. If I did not have my own sever allergies, I would be a great loss, as I understand  If anyone has any suggestions....it would be greatly appreciated. Thank You for you time!


----------



## trcy

My GSD is going to be 2 in June. I have noticed last spring and this spring he breaks out ina rah on his knees, under arms and belly. Last year it went away when spring was over. I'm treating it and hoping it goes away with spring again.


----------



## Atticus448

*GSD with Alergies*

My 11yo GSD developed allergies over the previous fall. I believe, although not substantiated by vet, that he also developed a yeast infection which affected his paws, armpits, crotch, and under the chin/neck area. After researching this malady, I discovered that any grain based products, sugar infused products, and "treats" have been contributing to his woes. I eliminated "cheap" kibble, low quality (which I thought was high) wet food, and started reading more on labels. I also started supplementing his diet with pro-, pre-biotics, as well as using a soy based antioxidant and reverse- osmosis water. This regimen seemed to help and I started seeing a change with in a week. Being my 3rd GSD, I had no previous experience with this condition. My tip, do your homework, know your pal, be observant and don"t skimp on quality. UNfortunately, the pet food industry is not as diligent as are us owners. The good news is there are some better foods now than there have been before. Just my thougjhts.


----------



## wick

wick layed in the grass for the first time and promptly got a rash all over his stomach *sigh* . He also is allergic to something else that we haven't determined yet itchy all the time for no reason ( with dry skin)


----------



## AnneJet

Sorrel has severe protein allergies. I fed her two sardines one morning, and by afternoon, she had blood oozing out her anus and she was vomiting blood. I rushed her to the vet and she was put on IV fluids. The only meats she tolerates are pork, lamb, and venison, although I don't know about rabbit since I'm keeping rabbit totally off the menu in case she becomes sensitive to pork, and I need to switch to a meat that is affordable. (Venison and lamb are hard on the pocketbook for a dog this size!)

Her gut doesn't do well on grains, but I believe that is due to her SIBO. However, she had an immediate reaction to barley, so she could also have issues with the wheat protein, gluten. I've never tried her with wheat, thought, so I don't know for sure.

The plasmoma in her eyes seems to get worse in spring, but overall, she doesn'tave any environmental or inhalant allergies. All her allergies manifest through the gut and involve meat proteins, and perhaps the wheat protein, gluten.


----------



## Ruger Monster

Once I know WHAT his allergies are, I'll be able to answer the poll...

The vet is thinking a mix of environmental and flea allergies, but wants to wait until he's a year old to do an allergy panel if they don't improve. They HAVE gotten better it seems, his fur has grown back where he scratched and chewed it off, and his tail is filling out nicely. He still itches but not near as bad. The vet gave us some "itchy pills" (not sure of the name, began with a C, but its at home - similar to Benadryl but prescription) for him that has seemed to help. He'll be finished with them tomorrow morning, so we'll see if the itching returns or not. I'm hoping not, because it made me about as crazy as it probably was making him


----------



## wick

Wick is only half GSD but he has both seasonal and food allergies, I had posted about it before but now we know for sure!


----------



## gbeck

Kaiser was tested and has a whole bunch of allergies! His ears are continually infected with yeast and bacteria infections. Started giving him allergy shots a month ago. Tried all kinds of ear medicine, cleaning with this and that, and nothing seemed to relieve the itchy ears. Finally got some Monistat 7 for women. I bought the generic type. I squirt that and some Cortisone 10 cream on a cotton ball and rub it in his ears. It has worked wonders!!! Very little redness and the swelling has gone way down. He rarely scratches his ears anymore. Just keeping my fingers crossed that between that and the shots, he can live a normal life


----------



## 115pounds

I voted for _seasonal allergies, but in reality most of my GSD's have been allergic to flea saliva. My vet told me that cats carry a different kind of flea which are harder on dogs. If I miss giving him his drops he gets hotspots on his back near his tail. My vet said hotspots by the tail are usually caused by fleas and hotspots closer to the head are usually caused by food allergies.
_


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl

No allergies. I had two previous GSDs and they may have had allergies, but I fed them rarer proteins and no grains, plus a variety of table scraps - no signs of allergies - but hard to tell with never having given them normal kibble.


----------



## Malachi

No allergies that I know of, but my GSD is a pup and we are just getting acquainted.


----------

